# Sharing through GoToMyPC



## leslyekahn (May 24, 2005)

:4-dontkno 
We hired an accounting firm who is going to be accessing our accounting only computer through GoToMyPC.com. This computer is hooked up to our network and if you were smart enough, you could poke around and get to every document. We want to limit the accountants viewing to just the C drive (quickbooks and financial data), but still have it on the network to back up to the tape drive every night.

I would like to lock out the See Entire Network on this computer, but don't know how to do that, or if that's even possible.

What's the best way to keep access limited to just the information the accountant needs?

Thanks.

Leslye
Office Manager
Decatur, GA


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Please, don't carpet bomb the forums with the same query, post it once!


----------

